# Summer League (Game #2): Blazers vs. Warriors



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hopefully Sebastian, Travis, and Martell can continue dominating today against the Warriors. The game starts at noon, so don't expect a box score up for a little why after the game ends. It should be a good game, the Warriors have some good players on this team. Diogu, Taft, Jawad, Monta, Biendrins and Zarko. I think Telfair's up for a big game against the slower Ellis.









*Blazers Summer League Roster:*
4 *Jarrett Jack* G 6-03 202 10/28/83 R Georgia Tech 2006 
5 *Ha Seung-Jin* C 7-03 310 08/04/85 1 South Korea 
8 *Martell Webster* G/F 6-07 233 12/04/86 R Seatle Prep, WA (HS) 
10 *Ira Clark* F 6-08 230 06/15/75 R Texas 1998 
12 *Sergei Monia* F 6-08 220 04/15/83 R Russia 
14 *Ebi Ere * G 6-05 215 08/03/81 R Oklahoma 2003 
19 *Billy Keys * G 6-00 180 10/26/77 R N. Mexico State 2000 
21 *Seamus Boxley * F 6-07 214 09/21/82 R Portland State 2005 
24* Robert Tomaszek * F 6-09 245 06/16/81 R Texas Tech 2004 
25 *Travis Outlaw * F 6-09 210 09/18/84 2 Starkville H.S. (MS) '03 
31 *Sebastian Telfair * G 6-00 165 06/09/85 1 Lincoln H.S. (NY) '04 
33 *Nedzad Sinanovic * C 7-03 225 07/01/83 R Bosnia 
42 *Kris Lang * F/C 6-11 236 12/12/79 R North Carolina 2002









*Warriors Summer League Roster:*
15 *Andris Biedrins * F 6-11 240 4/2/86 Latvia 1 
11 *Zarko Cabarkapa * F/C 6-11 225 5/21/81 Serbia-Montenegro 2 
9 *Ike Diogu * F 6-8 255 9/11/83 Arizona State, ’06 R 
8 *Monta Ellis * G 6-3 177 10/26/85 Lanier HS (Jackson, MS) R 
35 *Brandon Gay * F 6-8 220 8/8/82 San Diego, ’05 R 
12 *David Graves * F 6-6 209 7/3/79 Notre Dame, ’02 R 
30 *Larry O’Bannon* G/F 6-4 200 8/15/83 Louisville, ’05 R 
22 *Paul Marigney* G 6-3 195 10/26/83 St. Mary’s (CA), ’05 R 
33 *Damir Miljkovic* G 6-4 194 3/1/80 Croatia R 
7 *Guy Muya* G 6-3 192 1/31/83 Belgium R 
6 *Marque Perry * G 6-1 185 1/28/81 St. Louis, ’03 R 
10 *Ronald Ross* G 6-2 185 2/11/83 Texas Tech, ’05 R 
32 *Chris Taft* F 6-10 261 3/10/85 Pittsburgh, ’07 R 
21 *Jawad Williams * F 6-9 218 2/19/83 North Carolina, ’05 R

*Possible Starting Lineups:*
*Blazers:*




































Sebastian Telfair-Martell Webster-Travis Outlaw-Kris Lang-Ha Sueng Jin

*Warriors:*




































Monta Ellis-Larry O'Bannon-Jawad Williams-Ike Diogu-Andris Biendrins
*Vegas SL Scores and Recaps*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Go Trail Blazers!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


>


He looks like a hydrocephalic.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, *nice* layout! :clap: :greatjob:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fork said:


> He looks like a hydrocephalic.


HUH?



> Adj. 1. hydrocephalic - relating to or characterized by or evidencing hydrocephalus





> Progressive hydrocephalic dementia
> It is the interruption of CSF uptake caused by traumatic, inflammatory or infiltrative disease and leading to hydrocephalus manifested by dementia.
> 
> Usually affects patients > 55yrs old.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Fork said:


> He looks like a hydrocephalic.


maybe he should try trepenation.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> HUH?


try here


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> maybe he should try trepenation.


It couldn't hurt...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

for those not in the know, trepanation is the fine art of boring a hole in the skull in order to release the pressure of imbalanced bodily humours, or to allow brain tissues to "pulsate" freely, or to increase the flow of blood to the brain by creating an outtake valve, or possibly just to let the demons out so they'llstoptalkingtalkingalwayswiththevoicesscreamingatmeandtellingmetokillkillkillkill...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how Outlaw does against Jawad.

Also, GS is deep deep deep in the frontcourt and should have their way with those guys down low unless Ha, Nedzad and Lang step it way up.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> It'll be interesting to see how Outlaw does against Jawad.
> 
> Also, GS is deep deep deep in the frontcourt and should have their way with those guys down low unless Ha, Nedzad and Lang step it way up.


sucks that we have to wait so long for up-dates! at least an in game box score would be nice.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trail Blazers are up, 49 - 48.

Telfair had 16 in the first half.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Just started the 3rd...Martell just hit back-to-back 3's...we're now up 57-48.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Nice jobe BlazerFreak your layout looks awsome. Will you be doing this for the rest of the summer league games?

They got us at 4 and 5 but we will tear there 1 2 and 3 up with <T><W><O>


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Just started the 3rd...Martell just hit back-to-back 3's...we're now up 57-48.


how do you know such things and how are you letting us know such things?
and a big thanks! and Hells Yeah!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Outlaw only had 5 points at halftime.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

OUCH i hope he gets at least 20


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> how do you know such things and how are you letting us know such things?
> and a big thanks! and Hells Yeah!!


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

bbb.net number one in breaking blazers information!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DrewFix said:


> how do you know such things and how are you letting us know such things?
> and a big thanks! and Hells Yeah!!


I have a friend who is down in Vegas covering the game, he emailed me a few updates. Hopefully I'll get more.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I have a friend who is down in Vegas covering the game, he emailed me a few updates. Hopefully I'll get more.


I need to get new friends. Mine have all the wrong priorities.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I have a friend who is down in Vegas covering the game, he emailed me a few updates. Hopefully I'll get more.


Is your friend Jason Quick?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fork said:


> Is your friend Jason Quick?


HA HA! You should know by now how much I hate the Oregonian. If Quick bought me a beer, I'd dump it on his head, and I'm not the type of guy who likes to waste good beer.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> Is your friend Jason Quick?


You heard it hear first. BEER&BASKETBALL is really Damon! It must be, Quick doesn't have any other friends.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> HA HA! You should know by now how much I hate the Oregonian. If Quick bought me a beer, I'd dump it on his head, and I'm not the type of guy who likes to waste good beer.


Waste beer?  

But actually, that wouldn't be a waste. It might help?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Travis had 8 points in the 3rd... we're up 77-65... 6:30 / 4th qtr.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Fork said:


> Waste beer?
> 
> But actually, that wouldn't be a waste. It might help?


so you're saying that jason quack flavored beer might be good?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Let us know how many Martell has if you can.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

we're up 77-67 5:35 / 4th qtr...


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

How much do T.W.O. got


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazerben4 said:


> How much do <T><W><O> got


Ben you're *15*! LAY OFF THE BOOZE BUDDY!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

so far:

Travis...18 points

Seb...21 points... 9 assts

Martell...15 points


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

LOL i had a phone call and posted it wrong


Drewfix said:


> ben you're 15! LAY OFF THE BOOZE BUDDY!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trail Blazers up, 90-71 ... 2:00 to go in the 4th


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Long Timeout I take it?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> so far:
> 
> Travis...18 points
> 
> ...


Yeah, but how many does Clubber Lang have?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> so you're saying that jason quack flavored beer might be good?


I was thinking if he came to work stinking of stale beer, maybe he'd get fired.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> I was thinking if he came to work stinking of stale beer, maybe he'd get fired.


My guess is they haven't checked in a while


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

This is like watching paint dry. I'm virtually wearing out the poor refresh button on my web browser.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> My guess is they haven't checked in a while


True. Maybe that's the problem, he's writing drunk.

Write a paragraph about how great Damon is - take a shot of jaegermeister. Write a paragraph about Rasheed Wallace being pure evil - take a shot of tequila. Write a paragraph about how Paul Allen is selling the team - pass out with face pressed against the keyboarddsmvkkkkkkmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Final score: 90-74

Sebastian - 23 points - 10 assists

Travis- 18 points

Martell 15 points

Sinanovic 10 points - 10 rebounds


An interview with Nash will be aired at halftime during tonights delayed broadcast on KXL. Nash mentions that summer league is a great place to talk trades with other GM's, and mentions one GM in particular that he's been talking too.

How about kickin' me down some rep points?


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd be curious if Ha, Nedzad, or Lang can handle guys like Diogu (who's smoove) or Taft. That would go some way in determining how ready they are for a few minutes as the backup to the backup.

Of course, I mainly want to hear how great the TWO 3 did.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Final score: 90-74
> 
> Sebastian - 23 points - 10 assists
> 
> ...


I gave you some rep points. You deserve it.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Final score: 90-74
> 
> Sebastian - 23 points - 10 assists
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates. I'm temporarily maxed on giving you rep, so you'll have to keep earning it.

Nice to see Nedzad have a good game. Last game didn't show much. 10 and 10 says NBDL to me. 

Telfair is now averaging 20 and 10. Not too bad.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

thanks for keeping us posted BEER&BASKETBALL i cant rep you anymore though it tells me to spread points around


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Reep said:


> Yeah, but how many does Clubber Lang have?


6 pts
2 rbs
1 blk
19 min


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

recap:



> Telfair leads athletic Blazers over Warriors
> 
> By: Dennis Rogers
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> 6 pts
> 2 rbs
> 1 blk
> 19 min


He's not going to stick on with those numbers.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Outlaw with 12 boards. Sweeeeet.

Glad to see that Martell appears shoot in the flow? Only 15 points, but 5-10 with some threes in there says he is somewhat selective. Ellis OTOH was 4-16? Ouch!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Reep said:


> Outlaw with 12 boards. Sweeeeet.
> 
> Glad to see that Martell appears shoot in the flow? Only 15 points, but 5-10 with some threes in there says he is somewhat selective. Ellis OTOH was 4-16? Ouch!


Webster was 2-4 from downtown, the only Trail Blazer to hit a 3.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

to think monya and viktor arent even on the team!

i had a feeling we would destroy the warriors and i was right  i will be listening to the replay!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Another game review (wow, that was fast) by Draftexpress.

link


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

I wonder if the league(it would seem that they are) are taking note of the popularity that the summer league is garnering(is that a word?) maybe they woont have to wait for a delay to air the games next year?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow. Nedzad with a double double!

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=16


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazerben4 said:


> Nice jobe BlazerFreak your layout looks awsome. Will you be doing this for the rest of the summer league games?
> 
> They got us at 4 and 5 but we will tear there 1 2 and 3 up with <T><W><O>


Yeah, I'll do this for the rest of the Summer league games.


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

How does Tomaszek pick up 6 fouls in 13 minutes?? Webster seems to be very mature on the court by not forcing up shots, unlike fellow high school hoopster Monta Ellis.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

You have to love the number of times Telfair and Outlaw made it to the line. Going strong inside I would imagine.

Ha had a decent game.

Our centers (Ha, Nedzad, Lang) averaged 6.33 fouls?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

nedzad also had 7 fouls but the only blazer other then outlaw to get more then one block with two, Ha didnt have a block


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

thata kid Nedzad!

i really hope this is a start of him producing more the remainder of the summer


and i agree with the earlier post that Nedzad would be a PERFECT candidate for the NBDL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BlazersBlazersBlazers said:


> Webster seems to be very mature on the court by not forcing up shots, unlike fellow high school hoopster Monta Ellis.


Just to clue you in, Monta Ellis (like Darius Washington Jr. before him), seems to believe that he is better than Sebastian. So he basically took it upon himself to try and prove it, failing miserably I might add.

These guys don't seem to realize Telfair got the hype he received for a reason. He's the real deal and they're just pretenders. Monta Ellis will probably be out of the league in the next 3-4 years. Kid doesn't know how to play.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

HOW IN THE HELL DO YOU GET 7 FOULS i thought they pulled you after 6


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Summerleague has a couple of differences:

10 minute quarters.
You can't foul out (but the other team gets to shoot a tech. foul for each foul after 6 a guy commits).
Team fouls are more like college (7 in a half instead of 5 in a quarter before you're in the bonus) than the NBA.

The first and third differences make Outlaw's game in Game 1 all the greater, because he wasn't just fouled when the other team was in the bonus; he really took it to them, and scored 32 points in a 40 minute game.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice game by Telfair.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

tlong said:


> Nice game by Telfair.


:eek8:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

its very encouraging to see these young guys play with such poise and determination. granted that i didnt watch the game but i love hearing the storylines and seeing the boxscores. i really think we are headed in the right direction, folks!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

tlong said:


> Nice game by Telfair.


Nice to see you noticed. :biggrin: And yes, considering that he only took 12 shots from the field, made half of them, and scored 23 points (and a 1/4 of the team's total output) while still managing 10 assists is pretty remarkable. It'll be interesting to hear the game tonight and perhaps get a sense for how many of his turnovers might've come from guys not being ready or not having great hands vs things that were forced, telegraphed, etc.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Nice to see you noticed. :biggrin: And yes, considering that he only took 12 shots from the field, made half of them, and scored 23 points (and a 1/4 of the team's total output) while still managing 10 assists is pretty remarkable. It'll be interesting to hear the game tonight and perhaps get a sense for how many of his turnovers might've come from guys not being ready or not having great hands vs things that were forced, telegraphed, etc.


Hmm so 23 points plus accountign for 20 more points due to assists....maybe more since players who go to the line aren't factored, and we don't know about the 3pt aspect....

Sebastian was responsible for about 45 points of the total offense this games....just about half.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Hmm so 23 points plus accountign for 20 more points due to assists....maybe more since players who go to the line aren't factored, and we don't know about the 3pt aspect....
> 
> Sebastian was responsible for about 45 points of the total offense this games....just about half.


...and all in 30 minutes, or 3/4s of the game (as opposed to say, Steve Nash, who gets similar numbers while playing a larger percentage of the minutes... admittedly against much more serious competition). It'll be interesting to see if he can keep this up as we get into preseason.... go Telfair! :clap:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Considering the fact that we may have 3/5ths of our starting lineup on the court, anything less that domination is discouraging. BTW, does anyone know if Monya will make it to summer league?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

CelticPagan said:


> Considering the fact that we may have 3/5ths of our starting lineup on the court, anything less that domination is discouraging. BTW, does anyone know if Monya will make it to summer league?


If he gets his Visa on the 11th, then he'll play the last 3 games.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> :eek8:


I will give him props when he deserves it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was listening to Quick on the FAN as I was driving home and he mentioned that Telfair is the real deal, and siad he wouldn't have said that not too long ago. The only negative he had for him was that he was still relying on his speed to blow by people instead of trying to shoot more from the outside. I agree with him on this. Summer league is a place to work on your weaknesses. He also said he was a true leader and taking charge in the huddles. He also mentioned how Martell webster was a flat out great shooter. He tried to take it to the hole early, and that didn't work real well. In the second half he hit his first two shots.....Both threes....and then it was on. Outlaw was said to be very disapointed in his game because he's trying to show management that he can have a more consistant game. Said Ha was a big disapointment because he still looked awkward and still couldn't rebound.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

tlong said:


> I will give him props when he deserves it.


Props, as in stilts? 

I keed, I keed.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I just watch a report on the game on KGW and what I seen that I really like was Ha battling for a rebound and putting it back for a basket. Last year he seem to be watching many of the times so this was encouraging to me. But then I read what Jason said and wonder which game he seen. This was only one play so I suppose I shouldn't go just by that.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> The only negative he had for him was that he was still relying on his speed to blow by people instead of trying to shoot more from the outside.


Not to pick on Quick but, didn't Telfair go <cough> 1 for *7* on threes in the first game (and 6 for 8 inside of the three point line) and 0 for 2 (and 6 of 10) in the second? Seems to me that, in this small sample, he's shooting rather a lot *and* making them at a decent clip with the glaring exception being three point shooting... which he certainly seems to be practicing.

I dunno, I'm not there at the game and Quick is. Perhaps his point is more that Telfair's almost taking "unfair" advantage when he blows by people and that he doesn't need to be practicing that at all. Even there, though, I'm guessing that these experiences now will help such things happen in the regular season.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I just skimmed through all the posts, but has anyone mentioned that Outlaw grabbed *12* rebounds! That a kid. This kid could be Miles with a better attitude, better shot, and better work ethic. I love Miles, but I think Outlaw will be better.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

game is on


----------

